# Saddle specialized evo comp problem with tilt



## algolhw (Dec 11, 2013)

I bought a saddle Specialized evo comp and I have a big problem with its installation.


Tilted as in the photo is mounted correctly? or has too much the tip pointing down?


Before he had the tip upward but uphill gave me problems with the sacroiliac joints because I was pushing too far behind.


----------



## Crispyraisin (Nov 19, 2013)

Unlike some other Specialized saddles, level for the Romin is measured between the center third of the saddle.The length of an iPhone is exactly one third the length of the Romin, so if you have an iPhone5, get one of the free level apps, and set it one third from each end. It appears from the photo that if you move your level back to the one third area, it will be even more nose down. Level is the ideal starting place, but I ride with mine about one to two degrees nose up.
cr


----------



## algolhw (Dec 11, 2013)

Crispyraisin said:


> Unlike some other Specialized saddles, level for the Romin is measured between the center third of the saddle.The length of an iPhone is exactly one third the length of the Romin, so if you have an iPhone5, get one of the free level apps, and set it one third from each end. It appears from the photo that if you move your level back to the one third area, it will be even more nose down. Level is the ideal starting place, but I ride with mine about one to two degrees nose up.
> cr


<input id="gt-speech-in" type="text" speech="speech" x-webkit-speech="x-webkit-speech" x-webkit-grammar="builtin:translate" size="1" lang="it" tabindex="-1" style="float: left; width: 15px; padding: 5px 6px; margin: 0px; outline: none; border-style: none; font-size: 13px; background-color: rgba(255, 255, 255, 0);">










I tried to mount it with the spirit level on the middle third of the saddle uphill but the front was too high and I pushed the center of gravity inditro overloading the lumbar area


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

algolhw said:


> I bought a saddle Specialized evo comp and I have a big problem with its installation.
> 
> 
> Tilted as in the photo is mounted correctly? or has too much the tip pointing down?
> ...


Try starting with the saddle rails parallel to the ground (which from your picture looks like you are pretty close) Make small adjustments from there until you get it dialed in.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd personally level it from tip-to-tail and go slightly nose down from there if you need to for comfort. I've tried a Romin saddle and nothing I experienced suggests it should be setup like your picture. Your sit bones are going to be on the rear third of the saddle so any sort of tail up angle is going to cause you to slide forward IME. I know the Selle SMP saddles are designed to be setup like your picture but they have more rounded hammock shape that prevents sliding forward.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

You pretty much have to experiment.

FWIW, I like my saddles really flat from nose to tail. I like the back part flat, and when saddles have that curvy/banana hammock shape, getting the back flat requires tipping the nose up too much.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Pick the angle that's COMFORTABLE. Your STARTING POINT is a level saddle; adjust up or down from there.

If it hurts and it's tilted up, then tilt it down, and vice versa. If it's tilted too far down you'll feel like you're constantly slipping forward on the saddle and using your arms to hold you back. You may experience sore/tired arms as a result.

As your saddle looks in the photo, I'd say you're at the acceptable limit of downtilt.

Some saddles have a pronounced, "whale fin", flared rear end. I think that saddle qualifies.


----------

